# BIND 9.6.2-P2 problem with paths



## overmind (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello

Until 8.1 bind worked ok with an include file line from /etc/namedb/named.conf:


```
include "zones_bind.conf";
```

Now in 8.1 I must use:


```
include "/etc/namedb/zones_bind.conf";
```

otherwise I would get an error:


```
ep  6 17:33:05 web1 named[3459]: /etc/namedb/named.conf:304: open:
 zones_bind.conf: file not found
Sep  6 17:33:05 web1 named[3459]: reloading configuration failed: 
file not found
```

The same problem is for my zones from zones_bind.conf file. For every zone I must use full path in order for that zone file to be seen.

My question is: is there a way to trick the new bind (9.6.2-P2) to still work as previous versions? Please don't advice me to change everything to use full path, I am looking for an option in bind to get the same behavior as previous bind versions.

Thank you and best regards


----------



## kpa (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch7/include.html


----------



## overmind (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you, that link helped.

The option that set the directory is "directory"

I must put somewhere in /etc/namedb/named.conf:


```
directory "path_name";
```


----------

